
Startup Lowers the Cost of Cloud Services by Harnessing Idle Computers - DrNuke
https://spectrum.ieee.org/the-institute/ieee-member-news/startup-lowers-the-cost-of-cloud-services-by-harnessing-idle-computers
======
verdverm
tl;dr another dumb crypto currency project, -1 reputation for IEEE

